# 24 h Bad Griesbach - wieso meldet Ihr Euch nicht an?



## Fup (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich beim 24 h Rennen in Steindorf mitmachen. Nun fällt das Rennen aus und da am gleichen Termin 24 h Bad Griesbach stattfindet, wollen wir uns dort anmelden.

http://www.24h-mtb-badgriesbach.de/

Nun bin ich aber ganz erstaunt, dass sich Stand 21.02. bislang nur 5 Personen angemeldet haben. 

Wieso meldet Ihr Euch nicht an? Liegt's am Veranstalter-Wechsel?

Viele Grüße

Fup


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Februar 2010)

vielleicht kennen das die wenigsten hier im forum!?

für jede andere veranstaltung gibts ja meist einen eigenen thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (21. Februar 2010)

Ich höre zum ersten mal davon !! Ich fahre aber trotzdem nicht mit, bin vorher auf 2 24h-Rennen und 2 Wochen später in Duisburg dabei, da brauche ich zwischendurch mal etwas Regeneration auf einem AX


----------



## LahmerStrampler (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich schätze mal, das der "Veranstalterwechsel" sich eher positiv für`s Rennen auswirkt. Da der alte Veranstalter aber seine Website noch online hat gibts da vielleicht etwas Verwirrung.
Wir gehen dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich mit zwei 4er Teams statt einem an den Start. Das dauert aber bis da alle Sponsoren usw. koordiniert sind. Wird aber bestimmt wieder lustig. Besonders die Verpflegung vom KWA war letztes Jahr spitze. 
mfg


----------



## jjules (18. Mai 2010)

Ja schade dass das Event noch so untergeht.. ich kenn die Ecke von Niederbayern und weiß dass es dort zumindest ein paar ganz coole Wege & einen recht attraktiven Kurort gibt.. wenn ich ein gutes Team zusammenkrieg bin ich dort auch am Start. 

Ich trau euch das, gerade nach Veranstalterwechsel echt zu das zu einer guten Veranstaltung zu machen, also enttäuscht uns nicht


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (20. Mai 2010)

Fup schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich beim 24 h Rennen in Steindorf mitmachen. Nun fällt das Rennen aus und da am gleichen Termin 24 h Bad Griesbach stattfindet, wollen wir uns dort anmelden.
> 
> ...



Kann man die Starterliste irgentwo einsehen?


----------



## Fup (21. Mai 2010)

Hi,

die Starterliste kann man sehen, wenn man sich auf der Internetseite registriert hat. Sie wird angeblich jeden Freitag aktualisiert. Seit mehreren Wochen stehen dort 13 Teams.

Ich will dort in einem 4er-Mix-Team starten und bislang ist uns Platz eins sicher  - heißt: wir sind die einzigen. 

Viele Grüße

Fup


----------



## LahmerStrampler (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
zur Hintergrund Info gehört evtl., dass beim ersten 24h Rennen 2009, der Hauptsponsor ( KWA ) eine Werbeagentur beauftragt hat. Diese Werbeagentur hat wiederum eine eigene Eventagentur gegründet. Diese Eventagentur hatte oder hat solche Kaliber a la SOG Events scheinbar zum Vorbild. 
Leider haben sich die Eventagentur und der Hauptsponsor jetzt nicht mehr lieb . Und an die Stelle der Werbeagentur bzw Eventagentur, tritt nun der Hauptsponsor selbst und der örtliche Sportverein. Was natürlich heißt, dass die zwei "Werbeprofis" aus denen die Eventagentur besteht, jetzt keine Werbung mehr machen. Das heißt aber nicht das jetzt zwangsläufig keine Teilnehmer mehr da sind. Ich gehöre zwar nicht zu den Organisatoren, und habe deshalb auch keinen Überblick über die Anmeldungen. Ich kenne die Gegend aber sehr gut, und bin letztes Jahr auch dabei gewesen. Deshalb schätze ich die Teilnehmer/Starter Zahl auf ca. 250-350 so in etwa wie letztes Jahr. Oder wie bei vergleichbaren Rennen in Waldkirchen, oder Lofer. Was gleichzeitig auch den Riesen Spaß bringt, tatsächlich auf den vorderen Plätzen zu landen, weil eben nicht 2500 Starter ( wie in München...) teilnehmen. Denn von den 2500 sind bekanntlich immer 1250 schneller oder langsamer ! Deshalb einfach mal das Wochenende freihalten, und in Bad Griesbach entspannen !


----------



## jjules (10. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte echt Lust da mitzufahren.. ich bräucht allerdings a Team. . Also falls sich was auftut.. bitte melden!


----------



## carbona (18. Juli 2010)

LahmerStrampler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich schätze mal, das der "Veranstalterwechsel" sich eher positiv für`s Rennen auswirkt. Da der alte Veranstalter aber seine Website noch online hat gibts da vielleicht etwas Verwirrung.
> Wir gehen dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich mit zwei 4er Teams statt einem an den Start. Das dauert aber bis da alle Sponsoren usw. koordiniert sind. Wird aber bestimmt wieder lustig. Besonders die Verpflegung vom KWA war letztes Jahr spitze.
> mfg



In welcher Art und Weise soll sich ein Veranstalterwechsel positiv auswirken? Was war an der ersten Veranstaltung nicht in Ordnung?


----------



## LahmerStrampler (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Carbona,
ich habe vollstes Verständnis für Deinen Argwohn. Für das was da gelaufen ist mit dem Bürgermeister usw. gibt es keine Worte.
Auf der anderen Seite liegt mir als "Eingeborener" Hobbybiker sehr viel daran "das Radsportevent im niederbayrischen Raum" am Leben zu erhalten. Dass es Euch gelungen ist, eben dieses dem KWA schmackhaft zu machen, ist ein riesen Verdienst, von dem Ihr Euch leider nichts mehr kaufen könnt!
Die negativen Kommentare von Dir in der PNP usw. empfinde ich als sehr unprofessionell. Dass die alte Website noch online ist, ist schon regelrecht debil. Die übrigen Boykottaufrufe sind deshalb so daneben, weil nur beide Veranstaltungen darunter leiden, und das in Zeiten in denen sogar die Tour kaum in den Medien ist.
Mein Tip wäre, professionell zu handeln und endlich das Kriegsbeil mit dem KWA zu begraben. Ich kenne zwar nicht die ganzen Umstände dazu.......,
aber sicher haben solche Texte hier im Forum nichts verloren.
Als Teilnehmer 2009 und 2010 kann ich zum 24 h Rennen in Bad Griesbach nur sagen, dass beide male alles super war!
Eben richtig geil als MTB-Freak unter MTB-Freaks!

mfg
LahmerStrampler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbona (24. Juli 2010)

@LahmerStrampler

Pressekommentar:
Man muss auch mal die Wahrzeit sagen dürfen, denn das sind all die Gründe, die man uns an den Kopf geworfen hat um einen Grund zu haben, uns die Genehmigung nicht mehr zu erteilen!
Folglich dürfte dem heurigen Veranstalter für nächstes Jahr auch keine Genehmigung erteilt werden.
Und was du als unprofessionell bezeichnest ist 1. die Wahrheit und 2. um es mal durch meine Brille zu sagen, professionelle PR in eigener Sache!

Wir mussten die Teilnehmerzahl nicht frisieren! Wir waren rund um die Uhr telefonisch erreichbar, unsere Startnummern waren aus professionellem Material und hätten sich bei Regen nicht aufgelöst, usw.

Und dann kam uns noch zu Ohren, dass der durchführende Verein sich mokierte, weil er die Strecke noch mit Strohballen sichern musste!
Hallo? Geht´s noch? Was steht ja wohl völlig außer Frage!
Ist das "professionell"?

Website:
Mit dem Wort "debil" würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht so leichtfertig umgehen, denn das ist beleidigend und der Moderator könnte dich aus dem Forum kicken! Unverschämt ist dagegen, dass man Teile unserer Website klaut um vermeintlich besser bei google gerankt zu werden! Aber das ist dir wahrscheinlich nicht bekannt. Also dann besser mal nix sagen, wenn man die Hintergründe nicht kennt! 
Ist etwa das "professionell"?

Kriegsbeil und KWA:
Auch dazu hast du wahrscheinlich nur beschränkten Einblick. Hier ist etwas mehr zerbrochen als nur der Event, der von uns mit enormen Kraftaufwand geplant und durchgeführt wurde! Nachdem man sich von uns das Konzept abschaute und auch noch den Termin festlegen lies, war es ein Leichtes, es selbst zu machen.
Und zu eurem Stadtoberhaupt braucht man eh nix sagen. Er ist der zweite Grund, warum wir nicht mehr zum Zuge kamen. Aber du kennst ihn und seine Handlungsweisen als "Eingeborener" sicher besser!

Hm, warum heuer rund 100 Starter weniger angemeldet waren hat ganz einfache Gründe. Wir sind Werbeprofis und verstehen unser Handwerk! Und für meinen Teil, ich bin seit fast 20 Jahren MTBer und hab enormes Wissen und Erfahrung. Zudem bin ich Medienprofi in Print und Online! 
Das zur Erklärung, warum wir 232 aktive Starter hatten.

Glaub mir, auch uns ging es um den Ort, den Sport und vor allem um die Biker selbst. Einzig die standen bei uns im Mittelpunkt!
2010 hatte wir das Gefühl, es geht nur noch ums Geld und die KWA erhoffte sich, mit den Sommerfest eine goldene Nase zu verdienen.

Dass es z. B. 2009 bei der Siegerehrung mit dem Mikro nicht klappte, war allein die Schuld der KWA! Wir hätten dem Verwaltungsleiter einen anderen Dienstleister empfohlen. Nur blöd, dass auch wir auf der Bühne standen und in die fragenden Gesichter der Zuschauer starren mussten!
Und ich könnte noch einige Punkte anführen, die wir besser gemacht hätten als die KWA oder die wir gerade noch verhinderten, um eine öffentliche Diskussion zu entfachen, die ein schlechtes Licht auf den Event wirft. Aber das ist zu intern...

Warum die Tour nicht mehr die Präsenz hat, hat seine, wie ich finde, berechtigten Gründe! Das ist eine Pharma-Leistungs-Schau, und nicht mehr! Gewinnen wird der, der am intelligentesten dobt!

Und jetzt noch mal zu meiner Frage: Warum sollte sich der Veranstalterwechsel positiv auf den Event auswirken?


----------



## Niederbayer (24. Juli 2010)

He Carbona,
wäre doch cool gewesen, wenn Du selber teilgenommen hättest - vielleicht mit einem Trikot mit Werbung für Eure Veranstaltung in Malching.
Wäre wohl einem "Medienprofi" besser gestanden als mit dem Bike an der Strecke aufzutauchen und Fotos zu machen.


----------



## carbona (24. Juli 2010)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> He Carbona,
> wäre doch cool gewesen, wenn Du selber teilgenommen hättest - vielleicht mit einem Trikot mit Werbung für Eure Veranstaltung in Malching.
> Wäre wohl einem "Medienprofi" besser gestanden als mit dem Bike an der Strecke aufzutauchen und Fotos zu machen.



Kannst dich ja in Malching anmelden und mitfahren, das wäre auch cool! 

Ach ja, wir haben Direktmarketing gemacht, deshalb ist es den meisten wahrscheinlich gar nicht aufgefallen!


----------



## Niederbayer (26. Juli 2010)

carbona schrieb:


> ......Ach ja, wir haben Direktmarketing gemacht, deshalb ist es den meisten wahrscheinlich gar nicht aufgefallen!



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht?


----------



## LahmerStrampler (27. Juli 2010)

uieuieuie, Carbona - der Stachel sitzt ja ganz schön tief. 
Ich will hier auch nicht mit Dir streiten, kenn Dich ja gar nicht. Ich muss auch nicht professionell sein, Radfahren ist bei mir ein Hobby. Vielleicht können wir ja in Malching dann bei einem Hopfen-Isogetränk die Fragen beantworten. Da mußt aber erst versprechen, daß Du mich nicht haust. So gereizt wie Du bist. 
Gibt`s eigentlich Mengenrabatt für Mannschaften in Malching ?


----------



## carbona (27. Juli 2010)

LahmerStrampler schrieb:


> uieuieuie, Carbona - der Stachel sitzt ja ganz schön tief.
> Ich will hier auch nicht mit Dir streiten, kenn Dich ja gar nicht. Ich muss auch nicht professionell sein, Radfahren ist bei mir ein Hobby. Vielleicht können wir ja in Malching dann bei einem Hopfen-Isogetränk die Fragen beantworten. Da mußt aber erst versprechen, daß Du mich nicht haust. So gereizt wie Du bist.
> Gibt`s eigentlich Mengenrabatt für Mannschaften in Malching ?




Um Streit geht´s ja auch nicht, nur ist halt auch hinter den Kulissen viel passiert, das nur ganz, ganz wenige wissen und deswegen gibts den Groll unsererseits.
Auch für uns ist das kein Profi-Vollzeitjob, weil sich das nicht rentiert. Aber die einzelnen Rennen sollten sich im Laufe der Zeit rechnen, sonst macht es keinen Sinn. Und beim ersten neuen Event zahlt man halt in der Regel immer erst mal drauf! Erst in den nächsten Jahren bekommt man das Engagement, das man reingesteckt hat, wieder zurück! Und damit hätten wir gerechnet!
Die Mannschaftsanmeldung in Malching beim Radmarathon sieht folgender maßen aus: ab 4 Fahrer ein Team, max. 7 Fahrer je Team, die schnellsten 4 kommen in die Wertung, ab 5 Fahrern je Team ist einer frei/kostenlos!

Auf dein Angebot mit dem Hopfen-Isogetränk komme ich gerne zurück! Du kannst ja auch nix dafür, oder? 

Also, man sieht sich in Malching!
www.6h-bike.de:daumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter2202 (22. August 2010)

So, als ebenfalls "Eingeborener" darf ich vielleicht dazu auch was sagen.

Das 24h-Rennen in Bad Griesbach ging seitens des KWA wohl voll in die Hose. Habe mit vielen Bekannten (alles Teilnehmer natürlich) gesprochen, die nächstes Jahr nicht mehr starten werden. Und warum? Die Ausrichtung, der Ablauf und dann noch die mehrstündige, absolut unnötige Unterbrechung der Veranstaltung waren weder professionell noch zeugten sie von großem Sachverstand. Hier habe NICHTBIKER ein Rennen für BIKER ausgerichtet!!! Wie bitte soll das klappen?

Alleine, dass am Stadtplatz weder Unterhaltung, Musik, noch Moderation geboten waren zeugten von großem Dilettantismus. Der Platz wäre absolut ideal gewesen. Eine Veranstaltung zum Abgewöhnen!!! Und bitte, warum sollten dann noch Zuschauer kommen und die Fahrer anfeuern?!

Hier wollte jemand schnell (auf Kosten von anderen - ich muss da Carbona voll und ganz Recht geben!!!) Kohle machen und hat die Veranstaltung komplett gegen die Wand gefahren!

Im Gegensatz dazu war die gestern in Malching stattfindende Veranstaltung - das 6h Radrennen -  in meinen Augen als Teilnehmer ein voller Erfolg! Toll organisiert, super moderiert durch den 999er Rottal-Renner-Präsi Manni Geyer, schöne selektive Strecke, prima abgesperrt und gesichert und über die ganze Zeit lautstark durch Zuschauer und Supporter unterstützt und angefeuert. Klasse Verpflegung, professionell abgewickelt! Jungs, ihr habt das klasse gemacht!!! Ich wünsche Euch für nächstes Jahr noch mehr Starter, Ihr habt´s wirklich verdient!

Ein super Event, von Profis und RADFAHRERN veranstaltet und durchgeführt! Solche Veranstaltungen  braucht die Region und nicht solche Pseudo-Geldmach-Dinger wie in Bad Griesbach! 

Und das, was seitens des KWA gegen den vorherigen "Partner" (wer bitte ist hier debil?) gelaufen ist, mag ich gar nicht mehr kommentieren, da fehlen mir echt die Worte!!!


So, und das ist zu 100 Prozent meine Meinung!!!


----------



## Niederbayer (31. August 2010)

Hunter2202 schrieb:


> So, als ebenfalls "Eingeborener" darf ich vielleicht dazu auch was sagen.
> 
> Das 24h-Rennen in Bad Griesbach ging seitens des KWA wohl voll in die Hose. Habe mit vielen Bekannten (alles Teilnehmer natürlich) gesprochen, die nächstes Jahr nicht mehr starten werden. Und warum? Die Ausrichtung, der Ablauf und dann noch die mehrstündige, absolut unnötige Unterbrechung der Veranstaltung waren weder professionell noch zeugten sie von großem Sachverstand. Hier habe NICHTBIKER ein Rennen für BIKER ausgerichtet!!! Wie bitte soll das klappen?
> 
> ...



Trägst Du hier nicht ein wenig zu dick auf?
Vergleichen sollte vielleicht nur der, der an beiden Veranstaltungen teilgenommen hat. Und auch dann ist es immer noch ein Gegenüberstellen von Äpfeln und Birnen. Aus meiner Sicht haben beide Veranstaltungen noch Verbesserungspotenzial. Man sollte doch froh sein über jede Fahrradveranstaltung in unserer Region und diese versuchen am Leben zuhalten und nicht tot zu reden. Mir scheint Du vertrittst hier irgendwelche Interessen.


----------



## Hunter2202 (31. August 2010)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Trägst Du hier nicht ein wenig zu dick auf?
> Vergleichen sollte vielleicht nur der, der an beiden Veranstaltungen teilgenommen hat. Und auch dann ist es immer noch ein Gegenüberstellen von Äpfeln und Birnen. Aus meiner Sicht haben beide Veranstaltungen noch Verbesserungspotenzial. Man sollte doch froh sein über jede Fahrradveranstaltung in unserer Region und diese versuchen am Leben zuhalten und nicht tot zu reden. Mir scheint Du vertrittst hier irgendwelche Interessen.



So ein Quark, 

ich vertrete hier ganz alleine meine eigenen Interessen! Als Mitglied eines hier ansässigen Radsportvereins weiß ich mit Sicherheit wovon ich spreche, zumal ich bei beiden Veranstaltungen sowohl als Teilnehmer, als auch als passives Mannschaftsmitglied (leider, bzw. zum Glück,  hatte ich kurz zuvor einen Rahmenbruch und konnte in Bad Griesbach nicht aktiv teilnehmen). Muss man daran teilgenommen haben, um es beurteilen zu dürfen? Wie bist Du denn drauf?

Ich rede hier nichts "tot" sondern gebe nur meine persönliche - eigenständige -  Meinung wieder. Vielleicht vertrittst Du ja irgendwelche Interessen, kann das sein

Wer schon mal an einem professionell geführten Event teilgenommen hat weiß, dass die Veranstaltung in Bad Griesbach in diesem Jahr kompletter Nonsens war. In meinem Umfeld (viele aktive Teilnehmer in beiden Jahren) ist jedenfalls niemand anderer Meinung. 

Aber es ist Dir sicher unbenommen, hier anderer Meinung zu sein. Und ich hoffe, das gestehts Du auch mir zu!

In diesem Sinne, 

schöne Grüße aus Pocking


----------



## Niederbayer (1. September 2010)

@Hunter.....
Passt schon. 
Meinungsfreiheit gut und schön. Mich ärgert Deine, doch recht pauschal angesetzte, Kritik. Wenn ich die beiden 24h Rennen in Griesbach vergleiche, kann ich keine wesentlichen Unterschiede entdecken. Aus meiner Sicht war es Schade, dass aus irgendwelchen finanziellen Streitereien der Veranstalter gewechselt hatte. acs hätte die Chance bekommen sollen seine Fehler und Kritikpunkte zu beseitigen. Das Du dem TSV Griesbach jetzt finanzielle Abzocke unterstellst finde ich ein wenig merkwürdig. Da sehe ich die Gefahr der persönlichen Bereicherung bei acs schon etwas gegebener. Das eine ist ein Verein der seine Mitgliedbeiträge verwaltet und nicht auf Gewinnerträge angewiesen ist und acs ist eine GmbH mit Herrn Huber und Schwarzbauer als Geschäftsführer. Beide haben sicher nicht das Ziel Verlust zu machen. Ich habe natürlich auch wenig Ahnung welchen finanziellen Aufwand man betreiben muss um solche Veranstaltungen auszurichten. Mit den Startgeldern alleine kommt man sicher nicht recht weit. Wenn man jetzt das 6h Rennen mit seinen rund 100 Startern anschaut kommen da gerade mal 3600 Euro zusammen. Allein der der personelle Aufwand scheint mir da noch nicht bezahlt zu sein. Egal, das sollte uns als potentielle Teilnehmer auch nicht kümmern. Wie schon oben angemerkt. Wir sollten uns über jede Veranstaltung freuen - und wenn mal was nicht so gut gelaufen ist, unsere konstruktive Kritik sachlich einbringen und die Veranstaltungen verbessern.


----------



## Hunter2202 (1. September 2010)

Hallo nochmal! 

Ich mag mich hier nicht streiten, dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu kostbar! Nur eines noch: Du schreibst von pauschal angesetzter Kritik, die Dich ärgert. 

In meinem ersten Beitrag hierzu kannst Du (bei genauem Lesen!) sicher feststellen, dass ich meine Kritik fundiert und -aus meiner Sicht auch konstruktiv-  dargelegt habe. Ich habe die Punkte, die mir negativ auffielen im wesentlichen (relativ ausführlich wie ich denke) dargelegt. 

Es ist also nicht nötig, Dich hier zu ärgern. Ein Forum lebt jedoch von - gerade - konträren Meinungen, sonst könnten wir das hier ja gleich einstellen uns auseinanderzusetzen, bzw. auszutauschen, oder?!

In meinen Augen hat das Event in Bad Griesbach wenig Zukunft, und Du wirst mit Sicherheit im nächsten Jahr sehen, das die Teilnehmerzahlen stark rückläufig sein werden. Ich persönlich kenne das Gebiet um Griesbach recht gut, und mir reicht es, dort privat meine Runden drehen zu können. 

Es gibt Landschaftlich so viele schöne Marathons, da fehlt mir (MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG) so ein "Rennen" wie vom Stift ausgerichtet nicht. 

Das die 6h von Malching ebenfalls viel Potential für Verbesserungen bieten, und bei weitem nicht das beste Rennen auf diesem Planeten darstellen ist auch klar. Ein nettes Event in der Region eben, bei dem man sich auf witzige Weise mit seinen Vereinskameraden messen kann, mehr auch nicht. Sicher keine großartige Herausforderung aus radfahrerischer Sicht. 

Sei versichert, weder der Mondseemarathon, die Dolomitenrundfahrt, der Arbermarathon oder auch der Ötztaler Radmarathon sind "absolut perfekt" veranstaltet. Hab diese Marathons als Teilnehmer schon "erfahren" dürfen. Jedes "Rennen" hat jedoch seinen eigenen Flair und Charakter. 

Aber Bad Griesbach war (IN MEINEN AUGEN) in diesem Jahr ein fades, langweiliges Rennen, das MIR überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, da für MICH absolut nix geboten war, was mich reizen würde, dort im nächsten Jahr mitzufahren. Und warum das so ist, hab ich ja schon begründet. 

Und jetzt ist`s auch wieder gut, von meiner Seite her!


----------



## LahmerStrampler (6. September 2010)

jetzt muss ich aber auch noch mal meinen Senf abgeben.
 Zuerst verwundert es mich, dass in einem MTB Forum ein 24h MTB-Rennen mit einem 6h Rennrad-Rennen verglichen wird. Wie vom Niederbayer schon erwähnt, Äpfel und Birnen verglichen. 
Der Mondseemarathon, Dolomitenrundfahrt, Arbermarathon und Ötztaler Teilnehmer ist mit dem 6h Rennradrennen so zufrieden, dass er nächstes Jahr kein 24h MTB Rennen ca 15km von seinem Heimatverein entfernt mitfahren möchte?
Aussenstehende die gerne eine Radveranstaltung bei sich um die Ecke hätten verwundert sowas bestimmt.
Ich persönlich kann nur sagen wenn man so unterschiedliche Veranstaltungen überhaupt vergleichen kann, dass Malching leider nicht besser war. Auch wenn ich der acs event mehr Erfolg gegönnt hätte. Da hilft die hetzerei gegen Bad Griesbach auch nichts. Und wenn ich jetzt noch Wetten soll welche Veranstaltung es nächstes Jahr nochmal gibt. Dann würde ich auf Bad Griesbach tippen. Noch besser wäre natürlich wenn es in Bad Griesbach, Malching und in Pocking ein Rennen geben würde.


----------



## Hunter2202 (11. September 2010)

Sorry LahmerStrampler,

aber Du hast anscheinend meine Beiträge hierzu nicht richtig gelesen oder Du hast`s einfach nicht verstanden. Gehe eher von Zweiterem aus.

Hast Recht, in einem MTB-Forum hat eine Meinung zu einem Rennradevent nichts verloren, man will ja schließlich unter sich bleiben......

Nein, ich geb`s auf und meld mich hier wieder ab.....seh das hier als reine Zeitverschwendung


----------



## Niederbayer (12. September 2010)

Hunter2202 schrieb:


> .............und meld mich hier wieder ab.....(



Jo - ist besser so!!!


----------



## carbona (13. September 2010)

...aus absolut zuverlässiger Quelle weiß ich noch, dass das Rennen am Sonntag nach der Unterbrechung in Bad Griesbach gestartet wurde, ohne dass die Streckenposten auf ihren Posten waren!

Und bevor man das Rennen wieder startete, hätte sich die Rennleitung über den Streckenzustand informieren müssen und zumindest die größeren Äste von der Strecke entfernen können.

Aber all das ist halt nicht so einfach, wenn die Rennleitung selbst am Rennen teilnimmt!!!


----------



## carbona (13. September 2010)

...und ich weiß auch aus der Vorstandschaft des TSV Bad Griesbach, dass sie nicht ganz glücklich waren, den Event auf Bitten der KWA und vermutlich auch des Bürgermeisters 2010 auszurichten!

Sie hatten vermutlich auch keine ausgesprochenen Rad-Profis im Verein und erst kurzfristig eine eigene Radsparte gegründet.

Den Jungs vom TSV kann man im Prinzip nichts anlasten. Als Verein kann man sich halt Sportplätze und -Hallen allein aus den Mitgliedsbeiträgen eben nicht leisten und ist auf die Kommune angewiesen. Ist da etwa ein gewisser Druck entstanden? (Achtung, das ist eine Frage und keine Behauptung!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbona (13. September 2010)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> @Hunter.....
> Passt schon.
> Meinungsfreiheit gut und schön. Mich ärgert Deine, doch recht pauschal angesetzte, Kritik. Wenn ich die beiden 24h Rennen in Griesbach vergleiche, kann ich keine wesentlichen Unterschiede entdecken. Aus meiner Sicht war es Schade, dass aus irgendwelchen finanziellen Streitereien der Veranstalter gewechselt hatte. acs hätte die Chance bekommen sollen seine Fehler und Kritikpunkte zu beseitigen. Das Du dem TSV Griesbach jetzt finanzielle Abzocke unterstellst finde ich ein wenig merkwürdig. Da sehe ich die Gefahr der persönlichen Bereicherung bei acs schon etwas gegebener. Das eine ist ein Verein der seine Mitgliedbeiträge verwaltet und nicht auf Gewinnerträge angewiesen ist und acs ist eine GmbH mit Herrn Huber und Schwarzbauer als Geschäftsführer. Beide haben sicher nicht das Ziel Verlust zu machen. Ich habe natürlich auch wenig Ahnung welchen finanziellen Aufwand man betreiben muss um solche Veranstaltungen auszurichten. Mit den Startgeldern alleine kommt man sicher nicht recht weit. Wenn man jetzt das 6h Rennen mit seinen rund 100 Startern anschaut kommen da gerade mal 3600 Euro zusammen. Allein der der personelle Aufwand scheint mir da noch nicht bezahlt zu sein. Egal, das sollte uns als potentielle Teilnehmer auch nicht kümmern. Wie schon oben angemerkt. Wir sollten uns über jede Veranstaltung freuen - und wenn mal was nicht so gut gelaufen ist, unsere konstruktive Kritik sachlich einbringen und die Veranstaltungen verbessern.



Den TSV hat doch hier niemand Abzocke unterstellt - bitte mal genau lesen!!!!
Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es der KWA vordringlich um den finanziellen Benefit des Sommerfestes ging und HUNTER 2202 hat mich nur zitiert bzw. mir Recht gegeben.

Dass wir, die acs, es nicht machen, um Geld zu verjubeln, brauche ich wohl nicht näher zu erläutern!!!
Wenn man von den finanziellen Größenordnungen keine Ahnung hat, dann einfach mal still schweigen und keine Unterstellungen abgeben!!!


----------



## carbona (13. September 2010)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> He Carbona,
> wäre doch cool gewesen, wenn Du selber teilgenommen hättest - vielleicht mit einem Trikot mit Werbung für Eure Veranstaltung in Malching.
> Wäre wohl einem "Medienprofi" besser gestanden als mit dem Bike an der Strecke aufzutauchen und Fotos zu machen.



Ich muss diese Worte noch mal aufgreifen, denn ich finde es toll, dass man mich an der Strecke erkannt hat. Das heißt dann wohl, dass du mich auch so kennen musst!

Ich habe nicht nur fotografiert, sondern bin die Strecke auch abgefahren!

Und da fallen mir die ganzen Nörgler ein, die nach unserem Event die Sicherheit der Strecke bemängelt haben.

Als ich vom Stadtplatz zu Start/Ziel auf der Strecke fuhr, lief mir beinahe eine ältere, etwas verwirrte Dame ins Bike! So viel zum Thema Sicherheit!

1. Es gibt keine absolute Sicherheit auf der Strecke. Wer das nicht kapiert, der darf entweder so einen Event nicht genehmigen oder nicht mitfahren!
2. Wie viele Stürze gab es denn 2010 in Bad Griesbach? Es waren dann doch so viele, dass man sich zum Abbruch entschloss, weil die "Amateure" einfach ihre Fahrweise nicht an die Streckenverhältnisse angepasst haben.
3. Vielleicht halten jetzt endlich mal die ganzen Nörgler ihre Klappe!

Oder frei nach Dieter Nuhr: Wenn man schon keine Ahnung hat, dann einfach mal die F..... halten!


----------



## carbona (13. September 2010)

LahmerStrampler schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich aber auch noch mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> Zuerst verwundert es mich, dass in einem MTB Forum ein 24h MTB-Rennen mit einem 6h Rennrad-Rennen verglichen wird. Wie vom Niederbayer schon erwähnt, Äpfel und Birnen verglichen.
> Der Mondseemarathon, Dolomitenrundfahrt, Arbermarathon und Ötztaler Teilnehmer ist mit dem 6h Rennradrennen so zufrieden, dass er nächstes Jahr kein 24h MTB Rennen ca 15km von seinem Heimatverein entfernt mitfahren möchte?
> Aussenstehende die gerne eine Radveranstaltung bei sich um die Ecke hätten verwundert sowas bestimmt.
> Ich persönlich kann nur sagen wenn man so unterschiedliche Veranstaltungen überhaupt vergleichen kann, dass Malching leider nicht besser war. Auch wenn ich der acs event mehr Erfolg gegönnt hätte. Da hilft die hetzerei gegen Bad Griesbach auch nichts. Und wenn ich jetzt noch Wetten soll welche Veranstaltung es nächstes Jahr nochmal gibt. Dann würde ich auf Bad Griesbach tippen. Noch besser wäre natürlich wenn es in Bad Griesbach, Malching und in Pocking ein Rennen geben würde.



Sportlich kann man die Events sicher nicht vergleichen, sehr wohl aber die Art und Professionalität der Organisation! Und da habe ich auch von Sponsorenseite nicht nur Gutes gehört! 

Was gibt es an Malching auszusetzen, wenn du behauptest, es war nicht besser als Bad Griesbach? Vergleichst du jetzt nicht doch auch Äpfel mit Birnen? Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## DanielYamaha (15. März 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=511853&highlight=bad+griesbach


----------

